Ask HN: Are people interested to get cashback from their in-app purchases? - whalesave
======
znpy
I am not.

I get all sort of offers to get into payment methods, many of them offering
cashback, often by peers (bribed via a referral bonus).

So far I haven't bothered, although some look interesting.

The thing is, I don't want more ways to spend money. If anything, I want less
ways to do so.

